# Need Pink Hats in hurry!



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is a link to the website with a quick and charming pattern for pink hats for the Women's March, January 21 in Washington D.C. and other sites throughout the country.

http://www.yesmagazine.org/people-power/whats-up-pussy-hat-knitting-activists-cause-shortages-of-pink-yarn-20170110


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Oh dear the manufacturers need to get more pink yarn out there.


----------



## Va knitter (Jan 22, 2013)

Inmho worry about the objectives of the march not hats.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Va knitter said:


> Inmho worry about the objectives of the march not hats.


Worry about both. Women have power. Visuals are important.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

My dil's daughter is going to shave her head to make money for this cause. She has long, beautiful hair. I think that is so dumb. If that's the type of women who are protesting, I doubt the protest will be anything but a riot of idiotic women.

Okay, go ahead and flame me. That's my opinion.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> My dil's daughter is going to shave her head to make money for this cause. She has long, beautiful hair. I think that is so dumb. If that's the type of women who are protesting, I doubt the protest will be anything but a riot of idiotic women.
> 
> Okay, go ahead and flame me. That's my opinion.


And your dil's daughter has her opinion. Apparently it doesn't agree with yours, but that is OK. It will grow back. When women marched to get the vote, they all wore white and some probably cut their hair, but they left their mark on history. When the men marched on Washington, were they a riot of idiotic men?


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> My dil's daughter is going to shave her head to make money for this cause. She has long, beautiful hair. I think that is so dumb. If that's the type of women who are protesting, I doubt the protest will be anything but a riot of idiotic women.
> 
> Okay, go ahead and flame me. That's my opinion.


I'm making hats as fast as I can for my church group that is going to the Chicago March. The visual is important. I'm not idiotic, I'm angry that the sorry excuse for a human being who will be inaugurated on Friday was elected by people who don't seem to care that he thinks little of women, is more interested in defending himself than our rights,denigrates people of a major religious tradition, mocks people with disabilities, and has, by and large, nominated people for cabinet potitions who are either unqualified for the job or have expressed a desire to eliminate the department altogether. I am deeply concerned for our country and will take my 70 year old body downtown to protest all of it.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Of course I agree with their objectives but they had a great opportunity to get rid of ****** pink, which to my mind is trivialising the cause. A sea of thousands of orange, purple or green hats would have just as much impact and not give the impression of frivolity.
As for people who cut their hair, abseil down buildings or grow moustaches, I fail to understand why anyone would give them money instead of donating directly with far less hassle and admin.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

owlet said:


> Of course I agree with their objectives but they had a great opportunity to get rid of ****** pink, which to my mind is trivialising the cause. A sea of thousands of orange, purple or green hats would have just as much impact and not give the impression of frivolity.
> As for people who cut their hair, abseil down buildings or grow moustaches, I fail to understand why anyone would give them money instead of donating directly with far less hassle and admin.


The hats were to represent solidarity. A sea of pink will be more noticeable than a sea of winter hats. The pink, I believe, was because it is thought to be more feminine. (pink for girls, blue for boys) It's partially the shape of the hats also. As for shaving one's head for money--if it generates the result and creates attention to the cause, isn't it still the person's intent that matters.

Why do they use pink for breast cancer ribbons? Purple for medals of honor? Green for St. Patrick's Day? Yellow for MIAs? Red for cancer? It doesn't really matter what color.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> The hats were to represent solidarity. A sea of pink will be more noticeable than a sea of winter hats. The pink, I believe, was because it is thought to be more feminine. (pink for girls, blue for boys) It's partially the shape of the hats also. As for shaving one's head for money--if it generates the result and creates attention to the cause, isn't it still the person's intent that matters.
> 
> Why do they use pink for breast cancer ribbons? Purple for medals of honor? Green for St. Patrick's Day? Yellow for MIAs? Red for cancer? It doesn't really matter what color.


"Pink is thought to be more feminine" By whom? Why? The 'pinkification' of all things female with the implication that we're all the same is really insulting. It's also not traditional but a relatively recent idea. It started off as only for small babies so that people peering into prams didn't need to ask "What is it?" It stopped as soon as they were recognisably male or female. Why don't men feel the need to wear blue for similar events? Are there blue ribbons for prostate cancer?


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

Suggestion: Read the Yes Magazine explanation of why pink was chosen. . . . Incidentally, it makes me super uncomfortable when anyone else considers me a "type" of person. That's much more upsetting than cutting off the hair. Just for fun, here's the "type" of woman I am: Wife, mother, grandmother, 80 years (!), former book editor, writer, traveler, recluse, introverted, knitter, house cleaner, . . . . .


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

Just fyi, I have one son who will be wearing a pink hat at the Women's March. So will his wife and his daughter.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ukiah said:


> Just fyi, I have one son who will be wearing a pink hat at the Women's March. So will his wife and his daughter.


 :sm24: :sm24:

It's the color the organizers chose. It shouldn't bother anyone. I still wish I could go also.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

owlet said:


> "Pink is thought to be more feminine" By whom? Why? The 'pinkification' of all things female with the implication that we're all the same is really insulting. It's also not traditional but a relatively recent idea. It started off as only for small babies so that people peering into prams didn't need to ask "What is it?" It stopped as soon as they were recognisably male or female. Why don't men feel the need to wear blue for similar events? Are there blue ribbons for prostate cancer?


Do you understand that YOU personally do not have to wear pink EVER, you do not have to participate in the March, you do not have to knit a hat, you do not have to approve of the March, you do not have even comment on the March. This is not about YOU. It is about those women, men,-- any supporters that are interested in showing support for the protection of women's rights, which are again being threatened. If you don't approve of the event, or the cause, just silently protest your disapproval.

What on Earth do you get out throwing ice water on other's enthusiasm? It's a hat, just a hat!!!

:sm26:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

owlet said:


> "Pink is thought to be more feminine" By whom? Why? The 'pinkification' of all things female with the implication that we're all the same is really insulting. It's also not traditional but a relatively recent idea. It started off as only for small babies so that people peering into prams didn't need to ask "What is it?" It stopped as soon as they were recognisably male or female. Why don't men feel the need to wear blue for similar events? Are there blue ribbons for prostate cancer?


 A Light Blue Ribbon brings awareness to Prostate Cancer
http://www.choosehope.com/category/prostate-cancer-light-blue

If you need a light blue ribbon, I'm sorry for whomever you know that is dealing with that problem and bless you for bringing awareness to the problem with your support.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Colors have always been used to represent solidarity and support, whether it's a nation's flag, a military uniform, school colors, sports team colors, red poppies to honor the veterans and those lost in wars, etc.

Awareness ribbons for specific diseases:

https://www.disabled-world.com/disability/awareness/ribbons.php

The pink hats for the march are a visual - we live in such a visually-oriented world, a picture is worth a thousand words. Imagine a sea of pink hats marching in Washington and other cities - what a visual impact.

Imagine the suffragettes marching in New York and in London.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Do you understand that YOU personally do not have to wear pink EVER, you do not have to participate in the March, you do not have to knit a hat, you do not have to approve of the March, you do not have even comment on the March. This is not about YOU. It is about those women, men,-- any supporters that are interested in showing support for the protection of women's rights, which are again being threatened. If you don't approve of the event, or the cause, just silently protest your disapproval.
> 
> What on Earth do you get out throwing ice water on other's enthusiasm? It's a hat, just a hat!!!
> 
> :sm26:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I, personally, would not cut my hair for any "cause", nor would I trapse across the U.S. to go to a rally that might end up a riot. If others wish to do so, more power to them, it's just not "my" thing. I'm too old, to set in my ways and too tired to do any of that nonsense.


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

owlet said:


> "Pink is thought to be more feminine" By whom? Why? The 'pinkification' of all things female with the implication that we're all the same is really insulting. It's also not traditional but a relatively recent idea. It started off as only for small babies so that people peering into prams didn't need to ask "What is it?" It stopped as soon as they were recognisably male or female. Why don't men feel the need to wear blue for similar events? Are there blue ribbons for prostate cancer?


YES THERE IS BLUE FOR PROSTATE CANCER !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Teal ribbons tied around trees and telephone poles have been the symbol for fighting ovarian cancer. My next door neighbor's sister died recently after struggling for several years with ovarian cancer. Each year during the month dedicated to raising awareness my neighbor puts out the ribbons. It is a reminder to donate to ovarian cancer research and to make chemo hats for patients at the local cancer hospital.

The various symbols are reminders so the general public does not forget efforts to address the various cancers that need research for cures or at the least long term remissions until a cure is found.

Anybody who complains about the symbolic reminders might better be served to just not say anything and let people who care get on with their business. We seem to be living in a time of big time party poopers, people who mind others' business in a negative and derogatory way, but don't seem to do much to work to improve anything about the world.

If we who are unable to attend a march still want to make pink hats for marchers to help support the cause of attaining equity for women, the disabled, or any other group being marginalized nobody has a legitimate right to criticize us. Nattering nabobs of negativity is what they are. (That description is probably the only thing for which we can thank Spiro Agnew.)



jmcret05 said:


> A Light Blue Ribbon brings awareness to Prostate Cancer
> http://www.choosehope.com/category/prostate-cancer-light-blue
> 
> If you need a light blue ribbon, I'm sorry for whomever you know that is dealing with that problem and bless you for bringing awareness to the problem with your support.


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

:sm24:


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

MarilynKnits said:


> Teal ribbons tied around trees and telephone poles have been the symbol for fighting ovarian cancer. My next door neighbor's sister died recently after struggling for several years with ovarian cancer. Each year during the month dedicated to raising awareness my neighbor puts out the ribbons. It is a reminder to donate to ovarian cancer research and to make chemo hats for patients at the local cancer hospital.
> 
> The various symbols are reminders so the general public does not forget efforts to address the various cancers that need research for cures or at the least long term remissions until a cure is found.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this sensible and informed post.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Well said Marilyn.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

A nurse asked if I was worried about anything.
I said yes, our country.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

This movement seems to be mushrooming dramatically as the day for the march nears! Wish I could participate by marching but, since I can't, I have been knitting hats and donating them to people (women and men) who don't knit or don't have time to make a hat. However, I wonder how many of these people actually voted for Trump? Seems to me that the numbers being represented could have easily turned the vote away from him. But maybe a large number of votes for Trump were "no" votes for Hillary.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

owlet said:


> "Pink is thought to be more feminine" By whom? Why? The 'pinkification' of all things female with the implication that we're all the same is really insulting. It's also not traditional but a relatively recent idea. It started off as only for small babies so that people peering into prams didn't need to ask "What is it?" It stopped as soon as they were recognisably male or female. Why don't men feel the need to wear blue for similar events? Are there blue ribbons for prostate cancer?


Yes, Actually the ribbon for prostate cancer is more of a greenish blue than a true blue.
https://www.fundraisingforacause.com/prostate-cancer-awareness-pin.html?gclid=CjwKEAiA2OzDBRCdqIyIqYaaqQoSJABeJZdi7fLDG9Q7LZFiM281


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you! I Hope to be attending the March in Cleveland this Saturday!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Patian said:


> This movement seems to be mushrooming dramatically as the day for the march nears! Wish I could participate by marching but, since I can't, I have been knitting hats and donating them to people (women and men) who don't knit or don't have time to make a hat. However, I wonder how many of these people actually voted for Trump? Seems to me that the numbers being represented could have easily turned the vote away from him. But maybe a large number of votes for Trump were "no" votes for Hillary.


If you go to the march site you will see that the march is not a protest of Trump, the purpose of the march is to send the message to protect and improve the rights of women. Just as the Martin Luther King march is taking place to bring focus to preserving and improving civil rights. The fact that the new administration and the Republican party is pushing to overrule Roe v. Wade, women's rights could be taking a large step backwards. The women are marching to prove that we are many, our needs count as much as those of men and that we have come too far to backslide. This is not the first time women have march to protect or fight for their rights and it will not be the last. I'm sure there will be some people in attendance who will be there to protest Trump, but that is not the spirit of the march and is discouraged by the organizers.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I just heard about this yesterday. The 21st is my birthday and my friends and I will go out to eat. I have asked them to wear black for a "wake" as it is the 1st day of the new presidency. Had I known about the hats I would have made one for each of us.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

If I could I'd make a 1000 hats..I wish I had known about this march sooner, I might have arranged to go. Will look into more local marches I can participate in. I am so steamed up by the election results I could run a train.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Cathy B - The organizers of this event may well discourage any individual protest of Trump but I work part time in a LYS where the pink yarn has been flying out the door (in fact we are completely sold out) and the people I have been talking to are quite disturbed and anxious what the next four years will bring. They have said they hope that he and his regime will take notice but a lot of them are really upset with his comments and lack of regard for women and others. I may be wrong, but I doubt this event would have come about had it not been for his callous disregard of minorities.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ukiah said:


> Suggestion: Read the Yes Magazine explanation of why pink was chosen. . . . Incidentally, it makes me super uncomfortable when anyone else considers me a "type" of person. That's much more upsetting than cutting off the hair. Just for fun, here's the "type" of woman I am: Wife, mother, grandmother, 80 years (!), former book editor, writer, traveler, recluse, introverted, knitter, house cleaner, . . . . .


Ah, just the "type" of woman I admire--an individualist ;~D!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Cathy B - to continue our discussion, after I hit "send" on my previous entry, I began to think about our international KP members and what their thoughts are on this event, as I understand there are marches planned for several major cities. They aren't as closely tied to our politics and it would be interesting to hear what they have to say. Hmmm - maybe I'll submit a separate topic to see if there is any response.


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

Cathy B said:


> Yes, Actually the ribbon for prostate cancer is more of a greenish blue than a true blue.
> https://www.fundraisingforacause.com/prostate-cancer-awareness-pin.html?gclid=CjwKEAiA2OzDBRCdqIyIqYaaqQoSJABeJZdi7fLDG9Q7LZFiM281


My husband has prostate, started the local support group & everything I have seen on Prostate is true blue, hats, t.shirts, pins, posters.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> I, personally, would not cut my hair for any "cause", nor would I trapse across the U.S. to go to a rally that might end up a riot. If others wish to do so, more power to them, it's just not "my" thing. I'm too old, to set in my ways and too tired to do any of that nonsense.


thank you for caring and making this about you again


----------



## Ehboles (Dec 30, 2015)

pardoquilts said:


> I'm making hats as fast as I can for my church group that is going to the Chicago March. The visual is important. I'm not idiotic, I'm angry that the sorry excuse for a human being who will be inaugurated on Friday was elected by people who don't seem to care that he thinks little of women, is more interested in defending himself than our rights,denigrates people of a major religious tradition, mocks people with disabilities, and has, by and large, nominated people for cabinet potitions who are either unqualified for the job or have expressed a desire to eliminate the department altogether. I am deeply concerned for our country and will take my 70 year old body downtown to protest all of it.


????????????


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Few who have made up their minds will be convinced of the facts:
www.washingtonpost.com/politics/donald-trump-...
dailycaller.com/2015/08/17/attorney-trump-companies.....
lockerdome.com/dailycaller/7950531603859476
www.newsmax.com/Headline/trump-women-amazing-<...


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

pardoquilts wrote:
I'm making hats as fast as I can for my church group that is going to the Chicago March. The visual is important. I'm not idiotic, I'm angry that the sorry excuse for a human being who will be inaugurated on Friday was elected by people who don't seem to care that he thinks little of women, is more interested in defending himself than our rights,denigrates people of a major religious tradition, mocks people with disabilities, and has, by and large, nominated people for cabinet potitions who are either unqualified for the job or have expressed a desire to eliminate the department altogether. I am deeply concerned for our country and will take my 70 year old body downtown to protest all of it.

Go, go, go!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Irene Kidney said:


> Oh dear the manufacturers need to get more pink yarn out there.


I think yarn manufacturers were caught unaware of how big this march was to become - I know in the LYS where I work we wish we had laid in more of a supply of pink yarn! Pink yarn in the winter isn't a popular item so I think most shops wait for spring or summer to order - little did we know!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

With you jmcret05! And the pink, c'mon ladies you know the message this signifies to "the grabber"!!! It will be a sight to see and I'll bet his wife and daughters wish they could be out there, too. How embarrassed they must be by the things he has done. Bet Malia and Sasha are not embarrassed by their father.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

What about Chelsea being embarrassed. . . .or is that just old history?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Chelsea's father was the normal sort of lech that many presidents have been, not the sort of person we are dealing with now.

We have just gotten used to (and isn't it nice that we had 16 years of this) two presidents who are devoted husbands and fathers who show respect for the parents who raised them. Whatever one thinks of Mr. Bush or Mr. Obama in their political personae, you have to admit that each is a decent, moral man who walked the high road in his personal life.



grammyv said:


> What about Chelsea being embarrassed. . . .or is that just old history?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Bravo Marilyn!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

grammyv said:


> What about Chelsea being embarrassed. . . .or is that just old history?


Great question but when I refer to something considered history, I'm accused of using history as a weapon!! I'm glad you asked the question and hope you don't get assaulted for it!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Chelsea's father was the normal sort of lech that many presidents have been, not the sort of person we are dealing with now.
> 
> We have just gotten used to (and isn't it nice that we had 16 years of this) two presidents who are devoted husbands and fathers who show respect for the parents who raised them. Whatever one thinks of Mr. Bush or Mr. Obama in their political personae, you have to admit that each is a decent, moral man who walked the high road in his personal life.


Well, there was that cocaine and alcohol problem. But you are correct. Both men were model husbands and fathers. Mr. Bush overcame his problem and became a healthy clean man.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It is sad that so many otherwise intelligent women will believe such nonsense about the man who was duly elected as president. He has not even taken office and already people are believing the sky is falling. Get a grip, ladies, give him a chance. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised ... if you will be open-minded.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

owlet said:


> " Why don't men feel the need to wear blue for similar events? Are there blue ribbons for prostate cancer?


Prostate cancer ribbon is purple.


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh, dear. We could discuss "duly elected" for quite some time. In the meantime, you may find this article enlightening, if you can keep an open mind. http://readersupportednews.org/opinion2/277-75/41400-focus-from-lying-to-leering-donald-trumps-fear-of-women


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Seriously? What a crock! Not a legitimate website. Theink itself states "opinion." You do know what gossip and innuendo are? Don't be part of spreading falsehoods. It's unbecoming.


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

"What a crock"? Incidentally, name calling is not the same as discourse. I am bowing out of this conversation because I believe it is fruitless. Here is some information about the writer of the article we were attempting to discuss. Rebecca Solnit is an American writer. She has written on a variety of subjects, including the environment, politics, place, and art. Solnit is a contributing editor at Harper's Magazine, where bi-monthly she writes the magazine's "Easy Chair" essay. Wikipedia
Born: June 24, 1961 (age 55), San Francisco, CA
Awards: Guggenheim Fellowship for Creative Arts, US & Canada, More
Siblings: David Solnit
Education: University of California, Berkeley (1984), San Francisco State University
Nominations: National Book Critics Circle Award for Memoir/Autobiography, More


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Seriously? What a crock! Not a legitimate website. Theink itself states "opinion." You do know what gossip and innuendo are? Don't be part of spreading falsehoods. It's unbecoming.


You do know what brainwashed means?


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Do you understand that YOU personally do not have to wear pink EVER, you do not have to participate in the March, you do not have to knit a hat, you do not have to approve of the March, you do not have even comment on the March. This is not about YOU. It is about those women, men,-- any supporters that are interested in showing support for the protection of women's rights, which are again being threatened. If you don't approve of the event, or the cause, just silently protest your disapproval.
> 
> What on Earth do you get out throwing ice water on other's enthusiasm? It's a hat, just a hat!!!
> 
> :sm26:


Why silently? I have no issue with the protest - go for it; that's not my question. I question why anyone needs to be silenced.


----------

